# This is that chair



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

This is that chair the Purple Heart and Machada wood go to. It is going up for live auction this weekend.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Kinda weird, I can see the picture when viewing the thread on the current threads list, but when I click on it it's not there. Says picture was linked incorrectly. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> Kinda weird, I can see the picture when viewing the thread on the current threads list, but when I click on it it's not there. Says picture was linked incorrectly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too. Gotta be a photobucket problem.


----------

